# 75g planted tank low tech ( pic heavy )



## dustyduffy (Aug 15, 2014)

Just some pictures from my tank wondering if people could give me some feed back or ideas, fairly new to planted tanks, started with a 29g and quickly took the plunge into the hobby and got myself a 75g

List of plants??
Let me know what they are I forget the names or many not have the right ones

Java fern
Java moss
Water sprite
Rotala something?
staurogyne repens
Penny worth
Dwarf sag
Corkscrew Val

Inhabitants 
1x bn pleco
4x Julii Cory
2x peppered Cory
4x oto
6x cherry barb
2x electric blue ram (male)
1 x German blue ram ( female)
2x Kuhli loach
8x Misc shrimps
2 x bosmani rainbow
2 x serpae tetrA ( survivors out of 10 after sickness)




























Just some pictures to share 
The scape


----------

